# Condensateur sur imac G5 : j'my mets!!



## alloelo (16 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,

ceci est mon premier message, alors bonjour à tous et toutes, j'ai attéri ici en arrivant tout d'abord pas le très bon article rédigé sur le changement de condensateurs sur les cartes de mère des imac.

Le mien a une petite dizaine de condensateur bombé, je ne peux de toue façon plus rien en faire, alors avant d'investir et de repasser sur un PC, car je ne pourrais définitivement pas me payer 2 macs, je veux tenter le changement des condensateurs.

J'ai commandé un kit, car sinon par ici c'est assez dur à trouver. J'attends messieurs les livreurs maintenant.

MAis avant de me lancer, je vais me faire les armes sur une vieille carte hs.

Toutefois j'ai quelques questions car j'ai lu des infos plus ou moins complètes ou contradictoire.


Pour le faire à souder, quel doit être sa puissance maxi, sa température ? est-ce que cela peut-être un fer qui se branche directement au mur pas de risque de surchauffe ou de créer des "court circuit" ou je ne sais quoi ??? faut-il une pointe la plus fine possible ? pour l'étain, quel épaisseur pour la soudure ?

et la tresse ça focntionne très bien ???

Voilà mes quesitons sont vraiment plus technique....

Dernières choses une fois les condensateurs changés est-ce susceptible de recommencer ou ces condensateurs seront de meilleurs qualité et devront tenir plus longtemps ?
Est- ce du au faite ue le imac est un tout-en-un et que ça chauffe plus ??

Merci par avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## iMacounet (17 Mars 2011)

Pour toi un fer à souder ça se branche ailleurs qu'a une prise secteur 230v ?


----------



## Invité (17 Mars 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Pour toi un fer à souder ça se branche ailleurs qu'a une prise secteur 230v ?



Il y en a à piles, ou au gaz !


----------



## iMacounet (17 Mars 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Il y en a à piles, ou au gaz !


Ah mais au gaz, la carte mère va fondre. 

Si, les trous sont bouchés, tu peux les percer à la perceuse, mais attention de ne pas grossir les trous !!


----------



## alloelo (17 Mars 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Il y en a à piles, ou au gaz !


 

eh oui, et il y a aussi les pateformes à souder, qui sont un peu plus cher, mais qui comporte un transfo, donc pas de 220V direct. J'ai lu ailleurs que c'était moins risqué pour la carte mère.

Ce que je souhaite ce sont des témoignages de personnes l'ayany réalisé et savoir quel genre de fer à soudé ils ont utilisé et si avec la tresse cela a été plus facile.

Bonne soirée
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## iMacounet (17 Mars 2011)

J'ai employé un fer à souder de 30w (pane fine) avec etain de soudure

mais l'etain utilisé est bizarre, je te conseille de couper la tête des condos, puis en chauffant les pattes des condos deveraient sortir, au pire mets un peu d'etain dessus


----------



## alloelo (25 Mars 2011)

bonjour,


alors voilà dessoudage soudage fait...pas nickel mais ça va, un ou deux condensateurs ont un peu de jeu car en chauffant le fait de faire fondre le plastique ça fait qu el'étin n'accroche plus mais ça tient alors bon.

je rebranche tout et ça s'allume, les voyant de la carte s'allume, nickle plus de kernel panic c'est déjà ça.

MAis il ne trouve plus rien pour booter, il tourne dans le vide.
il répond au commande de reset donc je me dis qu'il réagit.

Mais là je ne sais plus.
ce matin je le re rallume, même chose e tau bout d'un moment je pense que ça vient du disque dur, des bruits bizarre apparaissent, grésillement et tatattaa des tac atc tac dans le DD 5 tacs une pause et ça recommence...


et que quelqu'un peut me dire si ça vient du DD, qui était pas défaillant avant tout cela ?
du coup je n'ai mm plus la pomme qui apparait comme hier soir.

ou est-ce que c mort il a cramé ??? mais la carte mère est allumé, la souris fonctionne et le clavier aussi.

merci pour vos aides.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h33 ----------

je viens débrancher le DD et là plus de tac tac il me demande ou booter, je pense que c bon donc que si je change le DD ça sera bon qu'en pensez vous ?

question idiote, les DD de mac sont ils spécifique ou puis je acheter n'importe lequel ?

est-ce que je peux prend un que j'avais sur un PC et y installer mc dessus ensuite ?

merci


----------



## Sly54 (25 Mars 2011)

Et pourquoi n'essaies tu pas de démarrer sur tes DVD système, ceux livrés avec ta machine ?

Vu que tu as un iMac G5, Snow Leopard ne tournera pas sur ta machine. C'est Leopard au maximum.


----------



## alloelo (25 Mars 2011)

ah oui je n'y avais pas penser, je vais tenter ce soir.
Merci !! 
je croise les doigts


----------



## alloelo (29 Mars 2011)

ça y est !!!!!!!!!
bon bah nickel mon ordi fonctionne très bien, plus de kernel panic ni de soucis à l'affichage.
il démarre du premier coup. il me reste des condensateurs si d'autres claques.
je suis très contente d'avoir récupéré mon mac.

Je suis plutôt fière de mes premières soudures qui ressemble à des gros boudins mais ça tient !


----------



## hartgers (29 Mars 2011)

Bravo !


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Mars 2011)

Alors bien joué, le fer à souder c'est 30W max, ou avec réglage de température (statio conseiller) panne fine pour le cms et jamais de tresse à dessouder. Seulement pompe à dessouder.

Sinon pour les condo il ne relâcherons pas avant une bonne 30 aines d'années, apple avit voulus gagner de l'argent sur les coup de fabrication et avait achetée des condo de très mauvaise qualités en chine. Normalement, ce genre de condo ne sont plus en vente et la fabrication de condo chimique est beaucoup plus contrôlés


----------

